# So sad



## Jeana (Sep 3, 2006)

look at how sad all these puppies look. I dont think i saw one look somewaht happy/healthy looking.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> look at how sad all these puppies look. I dont think i saw one look somewaht happy/healthy looking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Oops! I don't see a picture or anything........


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I don't see any puppies either...........their invisible and that is bad!


----------



## Jeana (Sep 3, 2006)

> I don't see any puppies either...........their invisible and that is bad![/B]



lol, sorry... i dont know why it didnt work. hopefully this time it does.
http://www.puppyboutique.com/


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

It looks A LOT like Wizard of Claws website. Have they changed their name???


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

It does make me sad to see all of those beautiful babies like that. You're right, they don't look happy. It seems we have more than our share of unscrupulous people in Florida.


----------



## TwinsPlus2More (Oct 20, 2006)

I'd say they are the same breeders the Puppie Boutique and Wizard of Claws....the phone numbers are ALMOST identical last four digits are 6622 for Boutique and 6644 for Wizard. 

None of the puppies look happy.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

On one of the pages on their website they say "wizard Claws". I wrote them saying how disgusted I was at their business. Teacups, etc.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Celebrities have to stop buying from places like this. As long as celebrities keep doing it and advertising it, the average joe is going to think it's ok.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> Celebrities have to stop buying from places like this. As long as celebrities keep doing it and advertising it, the average joe is going to think it's ok.[/B]


Exactly. Yesterday I was flipping through the channels as I made supper and came across "Hot Celebrity Pets" show or something to that effect on VH1. 

Well, there were all these celebrity "designer dogs" and that nonsense -- knowing what a within standard Malt looks like, I kept gawking at the Malts these chicks were carrying around -- for the same price (or less, I'm sure!!) they could have had a beautiful, healthy, within standard pup from a great breeder, but they choose to support these puppymills and unscrupulous "breeders" who just want to make a buck.









And that's the example that average people will see. Some of the websites I looked at before finding this site advertise as "we sold Jessica Simpson her maltipoo and sold Paris Hilton her Chi Tinkerbell" (okay, about 3 sites I saw made this same claim ... ) -- so people who don't know better see that and think, "Good enough for Jessica Simpson, good enough for me"


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

That's why I NEVER listen to stars and their politcal views....generally speaking of course.... for I know there _might_ be some smart ones among them....they have pea size brains and never study anything before opening their mouths.....or their wallets. 
Not a smile among all those poor fur-kids.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

That site makes me SICK


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The Florida Attorney General has taken legal action against the Wizard of Claws. 

http://www.stopwizardofclaws.com/

http://www.hsus.org/in_the_courts/docket/wizard_claws.html

http://www.local10.com/news/9405568/detail.html

How do we get the word out so people will stop buying puppies from them?

Only when people stop supportng pet shops will we ever put places like Wizard of Claws out of busniess and stop the suffering.

By "rescuing" a pet store puppy, you are only guarenteeing that more dogs will suffer in puppy mills across the country to fill that empty cage.

Please be part of the solution, not part of the problem.

I huddle inside my small cage. 
I can barely stand, it's so small, but that is ok, 
because the wires of the floor cut into my bare feet when I do. 
My skin is raw, and cut, where I've had to lay so uncomfortably 
for hours on end, days without end, years that go on forever. 
My body offers no comfort, as it's thin, and bony. 

I have no bed on which to lay my body. 
No blanket to cover me when I'm cold. 
No furniture on which to sit. 
No private place to do my "business". 
No friends to call my own. 
I am in Solitary Confinement, 
with only myself for company. 

My fellow "prisoners" can't help me, 
for they too are in total misery. 
Their lives are no better than my own. 
I often hear their cries in the night. 
Cries of pain, cries of sadness, cries of loneliness. 

I am hungry, and sick, but my captors don't really care. 
I receive no medical attention, as I'm not considered 
important in the entire scheme of things. 

My children give me a few moments of joy, 
But they are taken too early, leaving my breasts filled with milk. 
I know a different kind of pain now. 
The pain of love lost. 
The pain of true misery. 

My stomach has stopped growling. 
It's way beyond that, as I sit here with the pain. 
Yesterday I Vomited blood, as my stomach began to turn on itself. 
Today I saw hair falling out by handfuls. 
What had been beautiful golden hair is now gone. 
Part of me wonders if maybe it will be over soon. 

I sit day in and day out, staring into space. 
I have no family to remember to give me strength. 
I know of no God to worship in times of fear. 
I have no love to remember in times of pain. 
I have no hope. 

I have no hope, 
For I am a prisoner of Cruelty. 
A prisoner of Pain. 
A prisoner of Greed. 
A prisoner of War. 

For I am a prisoner of a Puppy Mill." 

http://www.westkentuckyrescue.com/pmpoem.htm


----------



## Jeana (Sep 3, 2006)

> That site makes me SICK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never saw the wizard website, but i came across that site last night, i was looking for puppy clothing and that place popped up. I almost started crying just looking at how many cute puppies they had that looked just soo unhealthy and miserable! Those puppies, if bred right, could have lived happy healthy lives and now they are pretty much screwed unless they are lucky enough to have someone buy them wh really care about them and spend they money necessary to keep them healthy. I wish there were no such thing as puppy mills!







Ugh.

That poem from ladys mom is sooo sad omg! Im not sure if my malt is a puppymill dog or not. I hadnt really known too much about puppy mills before i came on this site, and i wish i had known sooner, but he was advertised in the newspaper and my boyfriend bought him for me as a birthday present, he didnt get to see the parents or anything and she only had one other malt but he was from a different litter i guess she said. He is CKC registered but that doesnt mean anything. He is just under a year and other than pretty bad tear staining he is healthy so far. I love him no matter what but i know in the future i would like to get a female and i am definitely going to a reputable breeder! I hear you guys talk about how your malts love to be groomed and go places and love people and then i have jack and im lucky if i can comb his hair every other day, he puts up such a fight and i sit and talk to him and give him stuff to chew on to distract him but that doesnt work. I had read what one person had said about how she was able to see a difference in the personality of her breeder malt and her "backyard" malt (or whatever it was). It just makes me sick to think of all these dogs left in tiny cages in horrible conditions.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I just e-mailed our NEWLY Elected Govenor Charlie Crist and let him know about this web site... since he is the one that started going after that "Wizard of Claws" idoit. I wish so much I could march into that store and MAKE THEM SHUT DOWN.

Hmmm what plans DO I have for this weekend?

Melanie





























*EDIT!

I just looked all over this site and it IS that idoit JIM, Wizard of Claws!!!

LOOK http://www.wizardofclaws.com/ and http://www.puppiesforsalebynet.com/index.htm

ARE THE SAME! OH boy this guy toasts me!

MELANIE

*


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You go, girl!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I just saw this thread and went to their site. The puppies do all look so sad. There is a Maltese on there for sale for $6500. Is this just a bit overpriced? (serious question) 

Linda


----------



## hohumbarb (Nov 4, 2006)

I think its more then a little out of line......only good thing is that if anyone has that much money to spend hopefully they can afford the vet bills they are likely to have


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*That site just brought tears to my eyes...then I read Marj's poem...so now as I wipe my eyes.....how horribly sad...with the celebrities endorsing them it makes it all the worse...will it ever end?*

*Marie & the boys*


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

We have a place here in Middletown, NJ that keeps changing its name. Thank you so much for posting this...maybe someone will come across this thread who had been thinking about purchasing from them. Lady's Mom that poem says it all.


----------

